# Zapco C2K 3.0x $299 NR



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Zapco C2K 3.0x Amplifier - eBay (item 320732432101 end time Jul-29-11 22:17:10 PDT)


Check my other auctions as well, plan on cleaning house and have some nice stuff I plan to put up too. Everything is no reserve


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

If anyone wants to make a deal I have no problem closing an auction and working through diyma.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

$485 for that amp.....steeeeeep...:laugh:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Not steep at all. The SQ enthusiast would purchase this and send it to Matt Roberts & have it modified to class A Bias upgrade. It's more like an absolute steal.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it? I see them selling for around $500-700 used. Whats a fair price to you?

http://www.woofersetc.com/p-587-c2k-30x-zapco-competition-2-ch-665-watt-amplifier.aspx


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the asking price is more than fair.

Besides, criticizing the selling price in somebody's for sale thread is totally uncalled for. Especially if you have no intention of buying it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

On ebay so far

c2k 2.0x, 3.0x

Audiocontrol 4xs

Treo ssi 10" d2

More to come just check my other items and I can reduce shipping for multiple items or if someone wants both the zapcos, I can work with them on a great deal.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Not steep at all. The SQ enthusiast would purchase this and send it to Matt Roberts & have it modified to class A Bias upgrade. It's more like an absolute steal.


more info on how and where to do this? just curious


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Evil Ryu said:


> more info on how and where to do this? just curious



His username is Matt R on the forum.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

tyroneshoes1977 | eBay

just added some bnib sony es


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice stuff. like that Phillips amp. looked nicely done.


----------



## sandfleee (Jun 22, 2008)

hmmmmm....on my watch list


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah that Phillips sound lab amp is a rare one. Cant find any info on it anywhere aside from what I shared. Very solid amp as I ran my whole system on it for a few days while I redid my trunk and seemed to have as much power as my dc1000.4. Missed the dsp though


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

awesome


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

one day left on most


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

only one bidder on this?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Lot of watchers, probably waiting on the last 10 seconds to bid

I hope


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Regarding my Phillips sound lab amp. I was just informed it was made by Orion not PPI.

Rare old school Phillips Sounds Labs SE4100 made by PPI | eBay

I was just emailed this 
_

"
The mosfets hold downs look Orion. I love all the old PPI stuff and would buy it if it appeared an PPI product. I have all PPI amps, the Crutchfields, PSL, Sansui, Pyramid, etc, etc.... the first run of Rockford Fosgates were also these PPI amps, I have the Sedona series, M and AM and ARts, etc.... all have same mosfet attachmet style. MTX also used these PPI amps, and S&S designs, also they all use the green and grey wire leads in silver while this Special Edition does not. So it's most surely Orion, but still a nice AB amp. I have a Special Edition huge azz big beast and it's Korean made - junk don't work, you can tell those Junk Koreans ones due to numerous crossovers and switches and buttons,,,, stay away if they have rows on top of rows of buttons.

- dog_up"_

So who knows. Hes seems confident about this. Whoever built it, its a solid amp.


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

less than an hour left


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Well I lost a lil money there. So it goes. Hopefully its someone from here who got it for $305


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have a c2k 2.0 or 2.5 i would be interested.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> $485 for that amp.....steeeeeep...:laugh:[/QUOT


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> trojan fan said:
> 
> 
> > $485 for that amp.....steeeeeep...:laugh:[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> trojan fan said:
> 
> 
> > What does that mean?
> ...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> tyroneshoes said:
> 
> 
> > You got nowhere near your asking price($485), which I thought was way too high...instead it sold at the true market value of $300, that's just about where I had it priced.....alrighty
> ...


----------

